# World Cup Qualifiers 10 September



## OddsPoster (Sep 6, 2013)

10 Sep 2013 - Qualification

1

X

2

B's


18:00 Russia - Israel 1.35 4.56 9.30 5 
18:30 Lithuania - Liechtenstein 1.24 5.51 12.30 5 
19:00 Armenia - Denmark 3.88 3.56 1.91 4 
19:00 Kazakhstan - Sweden 10.31 4.45 1.34 4 
20:00 Georgia - Finland 2.46 3.30 2.81 4 
20:00 Norway - Switzerland 2.50 3.31 2.76 4 

10 Sep 2013 - Qualification - Second stage

1

X

2

B's


20:00 Egypt - Guinea 1.39 4.25 7.78 8 

10 Sep 2013 - Qualification

1

X

2

B's


21:00 Malta - Bulgaria 9.25 4.29 1.38 4 
21:00 Romania - Turkey 2.13 3.44 3.33 4 
21:15 Luxembourg - Northern Ireland 3.80 3.32 1.93 3 
21:15 Slovakia - Bosnia & Herzegovina 2.67 3.28 2.56 4 
21:30 Andorra - Netherlands 46.50 20.75 1.02 4 
21:30 Cyprus - Slovenia 3.34 3.46 2.10 4 
21:30 FYR Macedonia - Scotland 2.49 3.29 2.79 4 
21:30 Hungary - Estonia 1.35 4.54 9.69 4 
21:45 Austria - Ireland 1.92 3.50 3.81 5 
21:45 Faroe Islands - Germany 39.75 17.00 1.03 4 
21:45 Greece - Latvia 1.30 4.91 10.38 4 
21:45 Italy - Czech Republic 1.41 4.30 8.27 5 
21:45 San Marino - Poland 49.00 18.25 1.02 4 
21:45 Ukraine - England 2.93 3.28 2.40 7 
21:45 Wales - Serbia 2.60 3.30 2.66 4 
22:00 Belarus - France 7.17 4.22 1.43 3 
22:00 Iceland - Albania 2.31 3.40 2.98 4 

10 Sep 2013 - Qualification - Second stage

1

X

2

B's


22:30 Algeria - Mali 1.51 3.72 6.59 9


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 7, 2013)

*Armenia vs Denmark*

In a match from qualification group B in Erevan, Armenia will took on Denmark. This match is of great significance for this group. This will not decide which team will get the 2nd place, but rather which will not. The loser will lose chances to qualify. Expect this to be a match of blood and sand. The only sure thing in this group is that Italy now are undisputed leader and noone can catch them.
After a very slow start of the campaign Armenia rose from the ashes to win 4-0 against Denmark and 2-1 against the czechs in their last match on Friday. After these wins Armenia has the great possibility to reach 2nd place. All their top players are in good form and the last 2 wins give them extra motivation vs Denmark.
Denmark on the other side barely won vs Malta 2-1 and the victory was not sure until the last minute. We know Malta is a team that plays very defensively, but how on earth did they score to Denmark? I expect Armenia not to lose this match.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 8, 2013)

LUXEMBOURG V N.IRELAND : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS

Luxembourg went down 4-1 in Russia on Friday when a late consolation from captain Joachim brought the only bright spot. This game gives them a much more realistic chance of a positive result, and a recent friendly win against Lithuania when Joachim was again on target gives cause for optimism. Luxembourg have three points in the group courtesy of points home and away versus Azerbaijan and in Belfast in the reverse fixture against the Irish. With Russia and Portugal to come this is their last real chance of picking up points in a tough group.

Northern Ireland were leading 2-1 against Portugal when midfielder Chris Brunt was sent off in Fridays match, before a Ronaldo hat trick meant the game ended 4-2 to Portugal. Lafferty was also sent off late on for Ireland so the two will be missing for Tuesday night. Defenders Hughes and McGivern will also miss out again with injury. Prior to Friday Ireland caused a real shock beating Russia 1-0 with a Paterson strike giving them their only win in the group. Before the Russia win Ireland had not won in thirteen internationals, and this indicates a truer reflection of their abilities. The sides have met twice before, the draw in the reverse fixture and Ireland were 3-1 winners of the only previous meeting in Luxembourg in 2000.

LUXEMBOURG V N.IRELAND: BETTING TIPS

With the the suspension of Brunt and top scorer Lafferty to add to defensive injuries the Irish go into this game depleted and it means it offers us a good betting opportunity on Luxembourg via the asian handicap. Luxembourg +0.5 can be backed at 1.80 (4/5) with Bet365. This is a great bet because we will collect if Luxembourg win or draw the match. I expect the odds on this will come down before match time so would advise betting it soon.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 8, 2013)

MALTA - BULGARIA: PREDICTIONS

Malta have improved their game marginally and are now one of the better sides out of the really small teams. They have shown their mettle with wins over several sides around them at the bottom of the FIFA rankings. However in games against anyone of note they are still struggling. Malta have several decent players but have far too many poor ones. Malta’s recent form looks decent with 5 wins, 1 draw and 7 defeats. But if you look into the statistics you see wins over Liechtenstein (twice) San Marino and Luxembourg, the only result of note was a 1-0 away WC win in Armenia. A draw against Northern Ireland is not too bad but they were hammered by Bulgaria, Azerbaijan and Czech Republic. Italy beat them twice but never really got going in either game and seemed happy to take 2-0 wins twice. Malta sit bottom of Group B with 1 win and 6 losses  with 3 goal scored and 16 conceded.

Bulgaria are doing well in World Cup Qualifying, in a pretty tough group. Sitting in 2nd place behind Italy in a group that contains Denmark and Czech Republic too. Bulgaria lost for the 1st time have going unbeaten after six games with 2 wins and 4 draws. They fought a tough game with Italy and only lost 1-0. In the last 12 games over the past year Bulgaria have 5 wins, 4 draws and 3 defeats. They have scored 16 goals with just 9 conceded, considering one game was a 6-1 win Bulgaria have kept thing really tight. Taking the Malta game out of the equation Bulgaria goals per game average is 1.63. Top scorer over the last 12 months has been defender Stanislav Manolev with 4 goals.

MALTA - BULGARIA: BETTING TIPS      

Malta fought gamely against a decent Denmark side on Friday and only lost 2-1 on the night and the winner was an own goal! The Maltese have improved their organisation and do compete. Bulgaria are the only side to really smash the Maltese but that was in sub zero temperatures in Sofia.  Bulgaria should be able to complete a double in Ta Q’ali and the odds of Bulgaria -1.5 on Asian Handicap at 2.15 are fair odds with bet365.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 9, 2013)

*Accumulator Betting Tip - Tuesday 10th September*
The second round of fixtures for this weeks European World Cup Qualifying take place this Tuesday and we have a five-fold accumulator for them.

The five-fold gives great odds of just under 13/1 with William Hill:

Accumulator Tip:

Bulgaria to beat Malta 1/3

First up are Bulgaria. Bulgaria have had a decent qualifying and sit second in their group. Their only defeat in qualifying to date has been runaway leaders Italy and are a much better team than Malta. Malta have just three points in qualifying and have lost every game at home so far. When the two teams met earlier in qualifying Bulgaria smashed Malta 6-0. This is a huge demonstration of the difference in quality between the two teams and I expect this to be shown again on Tuesday with Bulgaria strong winners.

Romania to beat Turkey 6/5:

Romania have been a bit of a surprise package in Group D and a win on Tuesday could see them well on course for a Play-Off spot Romania have been superb at home so far, winning two out of three matches, only losing to a stunning Holland side. Their only defeats to date have been against the Dutch and that says a lot about their quality. They take on a Turkey side struggling for a bit of form, their only victories have been against whipping boys Andorra and Estonia and they were beaten by Romania at home. An out of sorts Turkey aren’t having their best qualifying and with Romania going well I fully expect them to beat the Turks.

Slovenia to beat Cyprus 6/5:

The bottom two go head to head in Group E in this one but a win for Slovenia would keep them right in the mix for a Play-Off Spot. Slovenia may be second bottom but they are only two points adrift of a Play-Off place. Slovenia have picked up three wins so far including beating Cyprus 2-1 in Slovenia. I fully expect Slovenia to repeat this away to a Cyprus side who have already been beaten five times in qualifying.

Hungary to beat Estonia 2/5:

If the aforementioned Romania slip up against Turkey, 3rd placed Hungary will be looking to take full advantage at home to Estonia. Hungary are by no means a bad side with three wins under their belt qualifying so far and only losing to the two teams above them. They have picked up three solid wins including Estonia away from home. Estonia’s only wins in qualifying so far have been against Andorra, showing how poor they are. They have lost four matches to date and Hungary should be dealing them their fifth.

Italy to beat Czech Republic 8/15:

Finally the Italians. With three games to go, Italy’s spot in Rio is all but confirmed and a win against the Czech’s would guarantee it. Italy are unbeaten so far in qualifying and have won all three matches at home.  The two teams drew 0-0 when they met in Prague but at home Italy should be far too strong. The Czech’s are in a four way fight for second spot but only have two wins under their belt against Malta and Armeina. The Czech’s have struggled for goals at times recording three 0-0 draws and should struggle to keep Italy out. 

ACCUMULATOR ODDS: 13/1 WILLIAM HILL


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 10, 2013)

Gonna try with England, I know Ukraine are supposed to be good, but England is England, odds are too good.


----------



## Bultip (Sep 10, 2013)

Armenia – Denmark

Armenia will host Denmark in match from the qualifications for the World Cup in Brazil next year. The game will be played at Hrazdan Stadium in Yerevan on Tuesday. Before the match each of the teams had 9 points, but Armenia is fourth, while Denmark is fifth. The third Czech Republic has 9 points as well, while the second Bulgaria is with 10. Italy is first with 17 points. Armenia and Denmark have already played one match in the group and then Armenia won with 4:0 away from home. Armenia has 3 wins and 4 losses in their matches in the group so far, while Denmark is with 2 victories, 3 draws and 2 defeats. My opinion is that the game in Yerevan will finish without winner. Both teams are in the battle for the second place in the group and each of them will try to win the three points, but my opinion is that the match will finish draw.


Prediction: Draw @3.50 Bet365


----------



## Bultip (Sep 10, 2013)

Jamaica – Costa Rica

Jamaica will play with Costa Rica in World Cup qualification for the championship in Brazil in 2014. Before the game Jamaica is on the last sixth position in the group and has 3 points, while Costa Rica is first with 14 points. Jamaica has registered 3 draws and 4 losses in their matches in the group so far, while Costa Rica is with 4 wins, 2 draws and 1 defeat. My opinion is that the visitors will win the three points. Costa Rica is without loss in their last 5 matches in the group, while Jamaica is still without victory in their games. Costa Rica needs the three points in the battle for a place in the championship in Brazil next year and I think that the visitors will grab them. 

Prediction: 2 @2.40 Bet365


----------



## betzz12 (Sep 18, 2013)

Gonna try sharing odds and tips also next time..  Just like the way you all do..


----------

